# seems like everyone is doing better than you?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I know I wasted my early college years... and even though I should be graduating now, I still have years of undergrad left 

It's the weirdest thing when you know people that didn't seem like they were studious and partied every weekend, get into top law schools and graduate schools.. makes me wonder they were doing all that partying and studying hard at the same time 

I didn't play or study... look at the situation I'm in now :rain 
I don't even have many friends... I'm way overdue and behind my peers


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

That sums up how I feel too. I'm 23 years old, and have 4 long years of undergrad ahead of me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh mostlyeveryone else is doing better than me. They dont' have SAD do they? :/


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I start thinking like this too. Every life is different, though. I try not to look at it like I'm following way behind people, but walking my own road.


----------



## prov (May 15, 2006)

this all sounds familiar. I've had a couple of false starts, now, at 23 have 3 years undergrad ahead of me. I recently met a guy my age who is editing the arts section of a major newspaper here, and I was just thinking, wow, i really have done nothing with my life.

Basically though smdki84 is completely correct. Using other people's accomplishments to measure your own is a fools game. 

Also, there's not much of a stigma about being a student at an older age in australia. A pretty big proportion of students at most universitys are 30 plus.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

dsmki84 said:


> Every life is different, though. I try not to look at it like I'm following way behind people, but walking my own road.


Yes!!! That is a great way to look at it!  I try to remind myself of that, but it's so easy to start comparing myself to others...


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree on the dangers of measuring accomplishments against your own. Being overridden with these thoughts has greatly limited my work in classes the past few years (by worrying and putting intense pressure on myself, which, in turn, i'm unable to handle). 

I just try to look at the task at hand and do my best. Like in golf, you gotta take everything a shot at a time. Looking up ahead to the guy in the clubhouse at 20 under will just distract from you from what's in front of you.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I think we all get down when we compare ourselves to others. I have always been told not to do that. Set realistic goals for yourself and try to accomplish them. I think most people set goals that are either way to high and/or they don't think of the steps involved to get there. When it comes to school, do what is best for you. I made the mistake of taking too many classes each semester. I did not have the time to devote to all the classes I enrolled in. My grades suffered in a couple of classes each semester. Also, plan ahead. If I would have a.) chosen a different major than what I studied 
b.) taken more time to complete my degree
then at this point in my life I may have more options. 

I think it is very difficult not to compare yourself to others, but it will prob. be better in the long run. 
A little competition is fine if it does not make one sick.


----------

